# Hay Stretcher?



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

My dad found a 50lb bag of hay stretcher on sale at the TSC. I was wondering if it would be okay to use. I think it's really good and a lot cheaper at 7.50 a bag. Also a lot easier to handle - no mold, no waste, no worry- 

Ingredients - Forage products, roughage products, processed grain by-products, molasses products, lignin sulfonate. 

Guaranteed Analysis- 
Crude Protein (min) - 12.000%
Crude Fat (min) - 1.50000% 
Crude Fiber (max) - 32.0000%
Calcium (Ca)(min) - .50000%
Calcium (Ca)(max)- .90000%
Phosphorus (P)(min) - .250000%

Recommended Dosages- 
Regular Maintenance: 1.0-1.75 lbs / 100lb of body weight.
Beginning Gestation: Same
End of Gestation - Lactation 1.5 lbs-2.75lbs / 100lbs of body weight. 

I really like this stuff and I hope it can take the place of hay for this winter. It would take a HUGE weight off my shoulders. It says 1 lbs of HS is equivilent to 2 lbs of hay!

Also how many lbs of hay should a mini goat get?
Thanks


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i have never even heard of it. Maybe someone on the list can give you more advice.... :?:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you have any idea what goes into "Forage products, roughage products?" I think I would want to know before I tried to feed it as a sole replacement for hay. 
Anyway Neccessity is the mother of invention and someone may have come up with something that really does help with hay shortages. It would be interesting to find out more about it. The stretcher part kind of worries me- too much may be a problem.
Have you tried checking out the manufacturer on the web? I have done that with hay pellets and dog food to get some info before I try something.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I assume you are feeding this with hay but so you can cut back on the amount of hay.


If possible don't cut it out totaly - I do know though that people have switched their goats totaly over to just alfafa pellets before. No personal experience with this and I don't recomend it. But you do what you got to do in a shortage.

If it works you can let us all know.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I know Triple Crown has a product that can take place of hay for horses. It may be worth checking into.  Just a thought.


----------

